# Google- Dairy rivals label A2 milk a scam - The Australian



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dairy rivals label A2 milk a scam*
*The Australian*
HEALTH claims by fast-growing company A2 that its branded milk may reduce the incidence of stomach bloating, *irritable bowel syndrome*, constipation and â€œdigestive discomfortâ€ â€" as well as serious diseases â€" are being challenged by the wider dairy ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

